
IPv6 domain readiness tester - Sami_Lehtinen
http://ip6.nl/
======
tilsammans
[http://ipv6-test.com/validate.php](http://ipv6-test.com/validate.php) is a
better one. It also tests if the host can be reached. The one you submitted
only tests DNS.

------
chimeracoder
Not that I have any choice with regards to my ISP in my area (NYC - I'm stuck
with TWC), but what ISPs in the US actually provide IPv6 support for even a
majority of their residential customers?

Time Warner Cable certainly doesn't, but I was surprised to find that even
Verizon doesn't provide it for many (most?) of their FiOS customers.

When pressed about IPv6 support, ISPs, typically respond that very few
services require it, so it's not a priority for them. But this is a catch-22 -
the only reason so few services require it is that so few people have _access_
to it!

And the people who suffer the most aren't their customers - it's people in
other countries who are forced to live behind NAT because of IP address
exhaustion.

For example, the _entire_ country of Qatar shares a single IP address:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:82.148.97.69/header](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:82.148.97.69/header)

~~~
lesterbuck
"Comcast's IPv6 deployment continues to expand, over 25% of our customers are
actively provisioned with native dual stack broadband! The following areas of
the Comcast broadband footprint are now fully IPv6 enabled - Colorado, New
Mexico, Minnesota, Kansas, Missouri, Maryland, Ohio, Pennsylvania, West
Virginia, and Houston."

[http://www.comcast6.net/](http://www.comcast6.net/)

~~~
S_A_P
I live in a suburb of Houston and I do not have IPV6 via comcast...

------
Zenst
[http://ip6.nl/#!mi5.gov.uk](http://ip6.nl/#!mi5.gov.uk) 0 stars
[http://ip6.nl/#!fbi.gov](http://ip6.nl/#!fbi.gov) 3 stars - yay hope
[http://ip6.nl/#!cia.gov](http://ip6.nl/#!cia.gov) 3 stars again

My ISP, nope, BBC again no. Would appear the UK in no rush to move into IPv6,
least publicly. Bet some people wondering what IRC is like over IPv6 and
others wondering why Snowden never warned us about the lack of intelegence
support of IPv6. If he did, then things would improve, but until people are
forced into a corner then nothing will change.

I just think it is sad how IPv6 could of been and still can be pushed via
mobile phone usage and in that case it is an area which makes 4G voice calls
and easier from what I have heard (least networking level). Certainly the need
is there in the mobile market, just support elsewere and it is not even a
chicken and egg situation more a case of slowly dripping into excistance.

That all said it is such an investment in skills and effort for a demand that
can just use an alternative. That and the NAT been abused so well that the
biggest area (mobile networking) has been fine without it. Just makes it hard
to justify, even if current hardware and software support it. One does not
just go IPv6 overnight without some business tears.

------
giovannibajo1
Cloudflare offers transparent IPv6 support for the sites using it. It's just
not enabled by default.

~~~
p1mrx
And news.ycombinator.com runs on Cloudflare, with IPv6 disabled. I weep for
the future.

~~~
simon_vetter
letting the admins know that the option is available is probably a good way of
changing this.
([http://ycombinator.com/contact.html](http://ycombinator.com/contact.html))

------
adventureloop
Okay so the domain my site is run off gets 0 of 5 stars. I know my VPS
provider has ipv6 support, so how do I close the gap?

~~~
alepper
Looks like: IPv6 addresses for NS (nameserver) and MX (mail exchange) records,
and root and www subdomain. Looks to check DNS responds to queries over IPv6,
too. Easy mode to get at least four stars: enable IPv6 with a free Cloudflare
account.

------
lucb1e
Hmm, 2 out of 5 stars only because the nameservers (which are commonly only
queried by recursive nameservers such as your ISP's) don't have AAAA records?
I tried disabling IPv6 some time ago, and my site was one of the few still
working next to Google services and a select other few. The recursive DNS
servers did all the v4 work for me.

Sure, 4/5 stars because I don't have one of the items (v6 nameservers), but
2/5? The second point is inherent from the first, and www.lucb1e.com having no
AAAA record is no problem because I don't use it (and it's resolved now, they
cache results).

------
itry
Not even Amazon has ipv6 dns entries. So it cant be very important.

~~~
Fasebook
I can now say Amazon supports IPv6 internally throughout most of the
infrastructure.

------
justincormack
Please, github, enable ipv6. Please.

~~~
tho9Ohx1eo
What's so special about github?

~~~
justincormack
Its the only service that stops me being able to run test machines ipv6 only.
Everything else I need supports ipv6 already. And hey they have loads of
people, surely one of them is interested...

~~~
giovannibajo1
Just install NAT64 on the network so that they can reach ipv4 if needed

~~~
justincormack
As far as I can see I would still need to run ipv4 NAT in order to get ipv4
addresses for NAT64, so it doesnt really seem worth it.

~~~
giovannibajo1
One per network is fine though, you can run thousands of hosts behind one ipv4
in nat64

~~~
justincormack
OK will try it at some point...

------
Danieru
It was a disappointed to find my host, Digital Ocean, does not support IPv6:
[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/is-
ipv6-ava...](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/is-
ipv6-available)

After I made an effort to get configure it within Nginx I was hoping things
would work.

~~~
dfc
Hurricane Electric tunnel broker:
[https://tunnelbroker.net/](https://tunnelbroker.net/)

------
spindritf
They only check the DNS server and DNS entries, not actual connectivity. No
attempt is made to verify whether your mail and web servers are actually
reachable over IPv6.

------
cordite
So, facebook's IPv7 is 2a03:2880:2110:df07:face:b00c:0:1

